# 68 Lemans biggest back tire i can run?



## 68PonLeMans (May 21, 2016)

Ive been reading multiple threads trying to figure out what size tire my dads car can fit, he wants 15 inch rims. for the front hes using a pretty narrow tire, it will be a street/ strip car. Ive read everything from 275 to 315 with 8-10 wide rim on the back... with anywhere from 4.5 to 5.75 BS. He is willing to trim the inner fender some but im just not sure what to get, hes ready to buy now but cant decide what to get, id love to get a 315 but if its gonna be way too big specially for a car that takes corners then guess we will have to go smaller...I told him maybe go in the middle at like 295 with 5.5 bs but im not for sure, any help would be great, thanks.


----------

